# Performance comparison for CM7?



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

In all of the threads i've looked at so far, I haven't seen a solid performance comparison yet. Has anyone run any of the popular benchmarking apps on it? (I realize that those scores aren't always the best) Maybe at the very least, the opinions of someone who has used Liberty/Apex/Etc. with a decent comparison?

As always, i'm amazed at the technical wizardry that cvpcs has been working with 2nd init.

Thanks!


----------



## mrboop (Jun 13, 2011)

attempted but got an error halfway through quadrant standard just gotta wait its still in beta


----------



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah i kinda guessed that may happen. I've heard of similar things happening on other apps when the youtube app was crashing (typically relating to rendering/audio issues).


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Quadrant failed, reporting an Error during CPU test. And on LinPack, MFLOPS: 11.691 Time 7.17 Seconds. Norm Res 5.68 Precision: 2.220446049250313E-16 lol Not really understanding linpack but its w/e. Benchmark testing has never been greatly accurate or a good basis to use for a rom..


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Got about 58000 on browsermark

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## qqeyes (Jun 8, 2011)

Benchmarking tools are useless for determining differences between two different roms. Devs say this over and over again, still nobody listens.

If you're coming from stock .596, you'll find "lightning fast" to be a severe understatement regarding the speed of this rom.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

qqeyes said:


> Benchmarking tools are useless for determining differences between two different roms. Devs say this over and over again, still nobody listens.
> 
> If you're coming from stock .596, you'll find "lightning fast" to be a severe understatement regarding the speed of this rom.


+1

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup. These benchmark apps can easily be manipulated for higher numbers.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

a fairly decent one is smartbench 2010 or 2011


----------



## trongable (Jun 12, 2011)

Performance is awesome for me, just as snappy or even snappier than GB. Battery life, on the other hand... is miserable. I can deal with that for now though.


----------



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

cyanogenmod purely on principle will give better performance


----------



## dr_who_droidx (Jun 14, 2011)

ok got a qstn an a few prblm...when i sbf bacck to stock and flsahed cm should i put 596 over it?


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

dr_who_droidx said:


> ok got a qstn an a few prblm...when i sbf bacck to stock and flsahed cm should i put 596 over it?


Don't install 596. All you need are the cm7 zip and gapps


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

The performance is great from a purely subjective standpoint. I have never had a ROM that is so smooth. As others have said, the poor battery life, broken camera and broken GPS are a bit tragic, but it is a beta.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

dr_who_droidx said:


> ok got a qstn an a few prblm...when i sbf bacck to stock and flsahed cm should i put 596 over it?





Droid-Xer said:


> Don't install 596. All you need are the cm7 zip and gapps


ya they actually updated it so u dont even need to flash .596 anymore...u just install cm7. it installs .340 for u and then installs cm7...then u install gapps and the radio


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ya they actually updated it so u dont even need to flash .596 anymore...u just install cm7. it installs .596 for u and then installs cm7...then u install gapps and the radio


You actually get bumped down to .340 before it installs CM7. The 2nd init is using the Froyo .340 kernels to launch CM7.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

teh_g said:


> You actually get bumped down to .340 before it installs CM7. The 2nd init is using the Froyo .340 kernels to launch CM7.


errr...ya thats my bad thats what i meant to say. editing


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> errr...ya thats my bad thats what i meant to say. editing


Jeez stop messing up what kind of example are you setting. Lolz jk.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hahahah my b my b


----------



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

It is unbelievable how fast this rom is, battery life is pretty bad tho... im running 3 homescreens and its stil worse than .596 with all 7 screens filled with widgets and blur running... hopefully that gets ironed out because it should be much better as I have FAR FAR less background processes running... even with the screen off it drops pretty quick


----------



## IrishT (Jun 17, 2011)

qqeyes said:


> Benchmarking tools are useless for determining differences between two different roms. Devs say this over and over again, still nobody listens.
> 
> If you're coming from stock .596, you'll find "lightning fast" to be a severe understatement regarding the speed of this rom.


+1

Severe understatement!!


----------



## parkjam (Jun 7, 2011)

To put it into perspective, I have run most everything you can on the DX as far as roms. CM7 blows evreything away as far as pure performance is concerned. The x feels like a whole new phone. It literally flies in normal everyday usage, which is more important than any benchmark ever could be. As far as battery, I got 16 hours with moderate usage yesterday, looking about the same today.


----------

